# A good book, my bible.



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

Christel Kasselmann.
Aquarienpflantzen.

Stuttgart : Ulmer 1995
(Datz-Atlanten)
ISBN 3-8001-7298-4

Copyright held by:
Eugen Ulmer GmbH & Co.
Wollgrasweg 41, 70599 Stuttgart (Hohenheim)

You may by now have a sneaking bad feeling 'bout the language in this book.
-Yes! My copy is in german.

But I'm so happy about it, that I can only recommend it to everyone.

If you aren't to keen on the german writing, you should go to a serious bookstore, and ask them to find out if there is an english version.

I'm absolutely confident that if everyone of us get to own this piece of litterature.
We might as well close down this Aquatic plant-forum.

Unless we give it Jeopardy-theme; what's the question to this answer?


----------

